# Toll roads in portugal



## siobhanwf

For information how what to do to pay tolls in portugal.


Portal Tráfego

THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION 
only positive information please!!


----------



## siobhanwf

This link has very clear markings of the placements of the tolls on ALL scut motorways 

Pórticos SCUT no Google Maps » Poupar Melhor


----------



## siobhanwf

We have just driven from Torres Novas to The Spanish border the length of the A23 and so far none of the tolls are operative. There are however covers over the prices except for the last two before the border and those boards are still blank.


----------



## siobhanwf

Just did the return journey and the situation is still the same. No scut tolls working yet


----------



## canoeman

New *A8* 2 gates between A1 & A19


----------



## siobhanwf

*Tolls start December 8th on the Via do Infante, A22 Algarve motorway*


----------



## siobhanwf

The Decree-Law provides for the creation of a system of positive discrimination. There will be concessions on SCUT roads which will have tolls as from December 8th.

This ordinance authorises the creation of a system of positive discrimination for people and local businesses, particularly in the poorest regions, benefiting from a mixed system of exemptions and discounts on tolls.

Legal persons having a registered office in the area of ​​ these highways are exempt from paying tolls for the first ten monthly journeys they take on the respective highways. After ten journeys these beneficiaries have a 15% reduction in the rate of toll for each subsequent journey.

To qualify for the discount, users must provide and confirm their address or company headquarters, with their property registration documentation, the registration certificate or a document that identifies the lessor's name and address of residence or headquarters the lessee (more interminable paperwork; what if your property is owned by an offshore company and you car is in your name?).

This system of exemptions and discounts are in effect until June 30th, 2012, and from 1st July 2012, they remain only for the highways that serve areas with a gross domestic product (GDP) per capita less than 80% of the regional percentage of the average national per capita GDP (that’s clear then).

The law establishes the areas of influence of each highway based on the area of ​​the counties included in the nomenclature of statistical territorial units level 3 (NUTS III), so that any part of this NUTS be less than 20 km of the bid and subsections of the highway. (Good God!)

The maximum toll rates are based on the reference tariff for Class 1, and the correlation with the value of toll tariffs of classes 2, 3 and 4 shall not exceed, respectively, 1.75, 2, 2.5 and 25 euros (a clear pricing structure is always appreciated, is anyone following this?)

The billing system is "electronic-only" and non-payment of tolls is subject to sanctions (this we understand; the police take your car away to be auctioned).

Revenues from tolls revert to the state of Portugal, which is responsible for managing the billing system, and for contracting with management companies to provide the system for collecting tolls.

Tolls start December 8th on the Via do Infante, A22 Algarve motorway


----------



## Waterdog

Ummmm. All very complicated, for those wanting further detail, right from the start of this saga, the site below has proved a good source of information & explanation.


///snip///


----------



## canoeman

Link to Via Livre site showing SCUT electronic Toll signage, hover over sign for larger view

Via Livre


----------



## siobhanwf

*Message from Portugal News*

A22 Tolls – your last day for a free trip on the A22, tolls start at midnight. If you don’t yet have a transponder, and lots of people don’t, you can (theoretically) go to the post office within five days and pay for any journey made without a transponder. Expect confusion


----------



## canoeman

Payment at Post Office and the Payshops is only for Portuguese registered cars


----------



## siobhanwf

If you do not have a Electronic type payment system identifier, tolls, plus administrative costs, are paid at Post Office (CTT) or at an agent of Payshop, (payshop - Carregue o telemóvel e pague as suas contas ) car registration number required, payment days as below

Day of travel	1st Day to Pay Last Day to Pay*
Monday Wednesday Tuesday
Tuesday Thursday Wednesday
Wednesday	Friday Thursday
Thursday Monday Friday
Friday Monday Friday
Saturday Monday Friday
Sunday Tuesday Monday


----------



## Waterdog

One week in so how has it all gone? I am advised the initial shortage of ‘Scut boxes’ has been resolved. People tell me that the A22 (always quiet at this time of the year) is now dead, so what has been the impact on the N125 & possibly more important are any major black spots appearing?

Early days & many could be using their ‘free’ allocation. I would think the first real test will come over the Christmas & New Year holiday.

I understand, rather than pay the tolls, the Hoppas & holiday transfer buses are using the 125 – joy!

Finally, aware that a lot of ex-pats use the train to/from Lagos to Faro (airport), I have just been advised that the train time table for Lagos to Vila Real has been amended with some of the trains departing slightly earlier.

If required train time tables can be accessed in English at www.cp.pt


----------



## searover

canoeman said:


> Payment at Post Office and the Payshops is only for Portuguese registered cars


Payment in the post office is also available for non Portuguese cars. For three day non transponder journey's


----------



## Waterdog

Just pulled down the latest Portugal News. It would appear that the A22 is becoming the new Wild West with local people shooting out the SCUT cameras & setting fire to the gantries. This is the last thing The Algarve needs but it shows just how high local (not expat) feeling is running.

Is this just an A22 problem or is it happening anywhere else?


----------



## searover

Waterdog said:


> Just pulled down the latest Portugal News. It would appear that the A22 is becoming the new Wild West with local people shooting out the SCUT cameras & setting fire to the gantries. This is the last thing The Algarve needs but it shows just how high local (not expat) feeling is running.
> 
> Is this just an A22 problem or is it happening anywhere else?


It is hardly suprising there is a lot of local resentment. 20+euro for a three day pass!!
Must be totally impossible on Portugues wages, and this to drive on a what was to them a previously free road.
(sorry thread drift!!!)


----------



## RichardHenshall

searover said:


> It is hardly suprising there is a lot of local resentment. 20+euro for a three day pass!!
> Must be totally impossible on Portugues wages, and this to drive on a what was to them a previously free road.
> (sorry thread drift!!!)


The Portuguese generally drive Portuguese registered cars, as should immigrants to Portugal, so don't have to buy a 3-day pass. They can pay for tolls by other, cheaper means, as can others driving Portuguese registered cars. It's for visitors, driving foreign registered cars, that these convenient pre-pay options are available.


----------



## searover

RichardHenshall said:


> The Portuguese generally drive Portuguese registered cars, as should immigrants to Portugal, so don't have to buy a 3-day pass. They can pay for tolls by other, cheaper means, as can others driving Portuguese registered cars. It's for visitors, driving foreign registered cars, that these convenient pre-pay options are available.


Convenient ?????????? One hour wait in post office !!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

*PLEASE A REMINDER* :
THIS THREAD IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD if you want to have a moan or discuss anything to do with the tolls please use the OTHER thread that is running
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/94432-portagens-scuts-toll-roads.html


The original post said

* THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION 
only positive information please!!*


----------



## canoeman

Then use a Payshop, more of them


----------



## RichardHenshall

searover said:


> Convenient ?????????? One hour wait in post office !!!!


You can also pre-pay for non-Portuguese registered cars *online *at CTT :: Portagens :: Pré-pagos virtuais (por matrícula) which gives you various options (3-day unlimited travel, 5-day pay for what you use and get balance refunded, pay for certain specific journeys only) without having to get a transponder.

Personally, I think that is very convenient (sorry, siobhanwf).


----------



## Algarve

*information on Tolls*



siobhanwf said:


> For information how what to do to pay tolls in portugal.
> 
> 
> Portal Tráfego
> 
> THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION
> only positive information please!!


if you have not received your free copy of toll information from the Estradas de Portugal, the look out for the leaflet that lists all motorways with maps that have Tolls on they have a direct phone number 707 500 501 or the website is Portal Tráfego this is the official website


----------



## Algarve

forgot to say they are putting them in all post boxes in post offices and they intent put them in all post boxes by the End of Feb so you get it soon


----------



## Waterdog

Hi Everybody, Managed to squeeze a few festive days in Lagos so contacted my favourite Lagos based car hire company. On arrival, they gave me a car on their usual cash basis but advised, “Avoid the A22, the N125 is coping better than first expected”. As always, their advice proved correct; the 125 was no hassle. Moreover, not a cloud for my whole stay. Thank you Algarve.


----------



## siobhanwf

HOT OF THE PRESS....from Portugal News.....

A22 Tolls. According to information received today, if you don’t have a transponder, from January you will be able to pay your tolls at any Multi Bank machine by entering your car number plate details. You will also be able to pay via home banking using the Multi Bank option. You will have 5 days to do this without penalties, after that, you pay fines.


----------



## canoeman

Very useful blog for anyone wanting information on CTT pre-payment and Non Portuguese cars

Peaje en autovías -SCUT- de Portugal . Mapas, comparativas y pago.: Toll payment methods Portugal. Online options.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Very useful blog for anyone wanting information on CTT pre-payment and Non Portuguese cars
> 
> Peaje en autovías -SCUT- de Portugal . Mapas, comparativas y pago.: Toll payment methods Portugal. Online options.




Great link Canoeman well done


----------



## Waterdog

Hi,

Just had a message from a friend returning from Lagos to UK.

They got a car at the airport, for cash from a well known Lagos hire car company (no credit card swiping), spent a few days in Spain & then back to Lagos for the New Year before driving back to Faro airport earlier this morning.

As advised by the hire car company they stayed on the N125 & avoided the A22.

It took them an hour from Lagos to the airport on the 125 with no hold ups. (Not much different from the usual A22 transit time). 

So there's the answer; use a cash friendly hire company & avoid the A22 & everybody will be happy.

Happy New Year to All.


----------



## rafiki

canoeman said:


> Very useful blog for anyone wanting information on CTT pre-payment and Non Portuguese cars


I did the Faro airport run yesterday. Pre-paid online for just one-way the day before. Pre-payment online was easy and now in English. My Land Rover Defender is class 2 so we saved a bit by driving back on the N125 which was no problem even though it was not a public holiday in Portugal yesterday.


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks Rafiki.

Would be good if you could post the link for prepayment THANKS


----------



## siobhanwf

From PORTUGAL NEWS

_A22 tolls. We have just been to the Portuguese-Spanish border on the A22, and to be fair, the tolls are well signed and organised. There is 24 hour vending machine, it’s in three languages, and the rules are explained well. It also shows that if you are not sure, you can rent a transponder at the next service area (Olhão) and to be fair when we went in there, the lady on the counter was well informed and helpful. She told us most people rent a transponder there as it’s easier than the vending machine. Its also clear as to how far you can travel without paying tolls (2 junctions)._


----------



## siobhanwf

This is what the booth looks


----------



## siobhanwf

I have just driven along the A22 in both directions.

On Saturday the 21st on the way to Gibraltar there was hardly a car in sight. The cost of the section of the A22 from the A2 to the border was just about €7,00

I must admit that coming onto the A22 from the A2 the toll is not very clearly marked.

However on the was back as you cross the Spanish border into Portugal all is very clear.
There is an information centre and GNR just after the border and the booth above is situated there.

The journey back on the Wednesday was much busier with all sorts of traffic.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Good news for foreign plated cars*

Drivers of cars with non-national license plates will be able to pay for Portuguese road-tolls with bank cards by mid-summer, the road management company Estradas de Portugal announced this week. More... Debit card road-toll payments coming for foreigners


----------



## jnrsew

I ahve driven my own car english plated to Portugal and paid with my card at Tolls when there is a pay booth or automayed toll booth, no problem. it just spits you out a receipt, however, I have failed to pay when returning my hire car at the airport once. I got on the E Toll by mistake and as there was no way to pay had to exit the country sans payment. The hire company just shrugged their shoulders, when i told them.
This time I am hiring a car and hope to pay at the CTT, but who knows?I am told by Via Verde that I can pre pay, but it only works if you know your licence number plate.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Toll exemptions extended for 3 months*

Toll exemptions extended for 3 months - The Portugal News


----------



## siobhanwf

I received this in an email from a friend today...

_Yesterday the Govt extended the concessions to residents who have registered their transponder ( 10 single journeys per month free, and 15% off the rest ) until the end of September. It was going to finish today. As I drove back I saw signs directing foreign registered cars to turn into the area in front of the former Customs and Immigrations post. What look like toll booths are going up. It has been in the papers that visitors will have to stick a bank card into the machine at the barrier which will also photograph the number plate with any tolls being debitted from the bank card._


----------



## canoeman

Yup there is yet another new scheme for foreign cars to pay SCUT tolls but no details have been released yet. Wonder whether it'll cater for right hand drive cars


----------



## SusieandGlenn

does anyone know if there is a toll at the spanish border on the a25,i am leaving the country and want to know what will happen if i use the tolls,i'm in a british car,thanks


----------



## canoeman

If your entering Portugal then there is a pull off area after border to purchase Prepaid tickets etc or at 1st service station.
If your leaving country then you should have done same before you used any "electronic" tolled roads
Or you can purchase online CTT :: Tolls :: News

What's happening about fines, not certain for foreign cars, but as there are plenty of options now silly to ignore, especially as instructions say to have receipts and display. 
Portuguese cars who have ignored "electronic tolls" are being fined


----------



## SusieandGlenn

the car has been here since before the tolls started and i'm taking it back to sell,so i can pay in the service areas as i'm going out of the country then?


----------



## SusieandGlenn

the car has been here since before the tolls started and i'm taking it back to sell,so i can pay in a service area before i leave the country then?


----------



## canoeman

Yes and No you must pre pay at start of journey *not end*, there is no facility for a non Registered Portuguese car* to pay after "electronic toll" use*, unless you have one of the "box" options or sign up for D/D payment linked to number plate, you can buy a toll card at any Post Office and there is more information and simulator here so you can see how much toll/s would be
Home - Portal de Portagens.

Prepay are all linked to your licence plate number, and as it sounds as if car might have been here too long, not worth the risk of being pulled over for not pre paying, and avoiding A23/A25 would mean a nightmare journey, toll Entrocomento to Vila Formosa €21,30


----------



## SusieandGlenn

ok thanks,that's great


----------



## Guest

Porto car hire said last week that I'll get billed for any electronic tolls gone through plus a 4 euro fee to the address on the hire contract if there are any outstanding. So a Sunday to Sunday hire there's not problem trying to find an open Post Office.


----------



## siobhanwf

castros_bro said:


> Porto car hire said last week that I'll get billed for any electronic tolls gone through plus a 4 euro fee to the address on the hire contract if there are any outstanding. So a Sunday to Sunday hire there's not problem trying to find an open Post Office.



Terms and conditions vary from car hire company to car hire company so make sure you know what your individual company charges are.


----------



## canoeman

It takes 48 hours for the toll to show on system, steep a 4€ postage fee when they could e-mail you plus the extra cost you'll incur by having to use a credit card to pay them and exchange rate if you don't have a € card.
I'd complain but if you do follow their procedures insist on a detailed receipt for tolls and keep it for up to 8 years


----------



## Guest

Sorry, but I don't understand the point you are trying to make.


canoeman said:


> It takes 48 hours for the toll to show on system, steep a 4€ postage fee when they could e-mail you plus the extra cost you'll incur by having to use a credit card to pay them and exchange rate if you don't have a € card.
> I'd complain but if you do follow their procedures insist on a detailed receipt for tolls and keep it for up to 8 years


----------



## Guest

Was told the billing does not come from the hire company ie. they do not add a charge, they just supply the name/address. I'll ask what happens if the bill is not paid.




siobhanwf said:


> Terms and conditions vary from car hire company to car hire company so make sure you know what your individual company charges are.


----------



## canoeman

The electronic tolls take 48 hours from the time you pass through a gantry to appear as a charge on the payment system.
If tolls are not paid within 5 days of appearing then they go to an automatic billing & penalty/ fine
The hire company has a decided to ignore any responsibility they have and pass your details on, if you don't pay the bill penalty/fine it escalates, so a 60c toll could end up costing you a min of 4€ +60c + penalty/fine + payment costs
Personally I'd use another hire company that has systems in place to pay tolls


----------



## Guest

I've just paid mine by the usual method, there's loads of Multibanco machines here and it take a minute to do payment at one. That's the cost of a weeks worth of tolls plus 4 euro, sorry but can't find the fine and payment costs anywhere in this bill. 4 euro is about 20 minutes work for me so this is a cost efficient use of my time. I fail to see how the hire company can be responsible for the tolls that the hirer racks up.



canoeman said:


> The electronic tolls take 48 hours from the time you pass through a gantry to appear as a charge on the payment system.
> If tolls are not paid within 5 days of appearing then they go to an automatic billing & penalty/ fine
> The hire company has a decided to ignore any responsibility they have and pass your details on, if you don't pay the bill penalty/fine it escalates, so a 60c toll could end up costing you a min of 4€ +60c + penalty/fine + payment costs
> Personally I'd use another hire company that has systems in place to pay tolls


----------



## canoeman

Then maybe you should make it clear that you had been billed or who the bill is from.

Of course the hirers have some responsibility to have payment options in place, as your here and have a € card an access to multibanco then for you it's easy, of course you could have saved yourself the 4€ if the hire company had told you how you could pay, for visitors to Portugal who return a car at the end of a stay and leave then payment is difficult and expensive if hire companies ignore basic customer service or the recommendations of their association


----------



## Guest

And your point is?


----------



## canoeman

Pointing out to you that the hire company didn't in fact apparently give you the information you required to pay tolls without incurring further unnecessary charges, if your happy with that fine but it is hardly the way to run a business and expect repeat business, you where lucky only to be charged 4€ admin, you might think differently if you received a bill back in the UK that also included fines for non payment and then the problem and cost of paying a € bill.


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what knowledge base you are using but it doesn't tally with the facts.

The bill which was posted to the UK, exactly as the hire company had said, the bill was the tolls I'd racked up plus 4 euro. There were other options payment available.

I don't understand what your in depth analysis of the Portuguese car hire business has to do with anything, nor does it appear to be based of first-hand experience.

You are also confusing "your" with "you're".




canoeman said:


> Pointing out to you that the hire company didn't in fact apparently give you the information you required to pay tolls without incurring further unnecessary charges, if your happy with that fine but it is hardly the way to run a business and expect repeat business, you where lucky only to be charged 4€ admin, you might think differently if you received a bill back in the UK that also included fines for non payment and then the problem and cost of paying a € bill.


----------



## canoeman

Well you seem to change your story as you said there where plenty of multibanco available to make payment, neither did you say bill was posted to UK or who the bill is actually from, perhaps it's from the hire company and there are charging you for your tolls? so therefore have a payment option in place for their customers?

Thank you for the English lesson and my experience is based on first hand knowledge most recently as of end November and even more recently last week


----------



## siobhanwf

*Portugaltolls.pt*

Home - Portal de Portagens


a site where you can check to cost of your journey, know where the tolls are and how to pay.

And it is in 4 langusges Portuguee, English, Spanish and French


----------



## canoeman

siobhanwf said:


> Home - Portal de Portagens
> 
> 
> a site where you can check to cost of your journey, know where the tolls are and how to pay.
> 
> And it is in 4 langusges Portuguee, English, Spanish and French


Great site but it is only for *NON PORTUGUESE REGISTERED CARS*


----------



## dhream

I hired a car in the Algarve last year, it was one of the 'no name' rental guys that work out of the portacabin at the opposite end of the Faro Airport car park to where the 'big boys' are.

Costs were reasonable and the hire went without a hitch, but one gripe was that they had a system whereby you, as in 'the hirer', deposited an extra €20 at the commencement. This was to cover tolls. If you did not use the tollways, you got your €20 back.
But... even using it once meant the entire €20 was forfeited. Needless to say my first trip was at night, using directions on a bit of paper... I inevitably used a tollgate, but thereafter I made a point of using the highway as much as possible to get my €20 worth! It was also stress free fast and pleasant, Portuguese highways are for the most part, comparatively deserted... it's like having your own private road!:roll:

Just another little dodge to bear in mind though...


----------



## Bugwap

dhream said:


> I hired a car in the Algarve last year, it was one of the 'no name' rental guys that work out of the portacabin at the opposite end of the Faro Airport car park to where the 'big boys' are.
> 
> I definitely remember him


----------



## JMarco88

hi 
don't know if the subject its cover yet or not but here it goes what I know about tool roads .
there are 2 types of tools.
1 the motorways : you normally get a ticket at the entrance gate to any motorway and when you are about to leave you pay at the exit gate ( how much it will depend on the distance travelled )
or if you live in PT you can get a little box called via verde that you keep it in the car and every time you go past a gate it automatically registers on the box. the box its linked to your bank account..

2 the scotts ( kind of A roads here ) : if you travel to Portugal by car, as soon as you cross the border you need to go the the nearest petrol station and the will get you bank details and as you drive thru them the money will be deducted from you bank account a few days later. if you live in pt you can get the via verde box wish it works the same way as in the motorway, alternately you can pay it before or up to 7 days after in the local post office.

hope it helped 

Joe


----------



## christopherdouglas

Yep, best way to do it. Just driven from Lisbon to Castelo Branco and the tolls all flashed the green light as we drove slowly through. Brilliant.


----------



## ovchibev

*hire car*

What happens when you hire a car at airport please?


----------



## siobhanwf

Depending on the rental company you can hire a via verde electronic pass


----------

